
Ask HN: How do you sell software? - paulrosenzweig
What tools and techniques do you use to sell software? Some specific questions:<p>* Is most contact over phone or email?
* Do pre-recorded screencasts feature heavily? Are these personalized to the lead?
* How do you track how effective outreach was?
======
matchmike1313
80% of our leads come from Facebook Ads. Typically they view the ad, click the
link, request a quote, and then at that point we setup a phone call to discuss
the software. We have some automated emails around this process as well and a
link to our pre-recorded demo. I would say besides name of the organizations
and some info we collect about their operation they are not heavily
personalized. We use HubSpot to track the process.

